# Anyone in York this Saturday?



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Jan and I have been very kindly invited to spend the day with Gordon and Marie at The Attic & Harlequin in York, working in their award winning coffeeshop and tea room, and learning from their wealth of experience in running a successful cafe business. It's such a lovely offer, and we absolutely leapt at the chance to work with them. I met Gordon at the UKBC Northern Heat, where he was competing, and I think his competition routine was the one I most enjoyed watching, despite them all being amazing. When we met again at the UKBC finals a few weeks ago, we shared a few beers and they were both genuinely happy to offer advice. Gordon would have been in the UKBC final six if not for a malfunction with his syphon (although he's too humble to say), so you can probably imagine how thrilled I am to spend some time making coffees with him. I expect there will be several red bags being opened on the day too.

Hope some of you can make it along and say hi


----------



## JamesG (Mar 29, 2012)

Is that the one above the bookies?

Remember going there a few years back - really nice coffeeshop.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Going next weekend for the races not this weekend unfortunately.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

JamesG said:


> Is that the one above the bookies?
> 
> Remember going there a few years back - really nice coffeeshop.


Harlequin downstairs, The Attic upstairs I believe. Haven't been there though so not sure about bookies.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I think there used to be a bookies on the corner. This is now a costa.

Mike I might be able to pop down on Saturday for a bit.

Ever had a go on a dalla corte machine before?


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

There's a Nero on the corner, and next to that is a beige door. Go in and up the stairs, the tea room is first floor and the attic on the second.

You're a lucky bloke Mike! Its a shame I'm not up visiting the girlfriend this week - i would have loved to pop up and say hello. Both the tea room and attic are fantastic, though very different from each other. Gordon is always very generous with his knowledge, and I've leaned loads from chatting with him, so i can only imagine how much you'll learn by spending the day working with him! You couldn't find a friendlier bunch









Hope you have loads of fun


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> I think there used to be a bookies on the corner. This is now a costa.
> 
> Mike I might be able to pop down on Saturday for a bit.
> 
> Ever had a go on a dalla corte machine before?


Great









No, never used one. Keen to meet Gordon's staff and see them at work


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

MikeHag said:


> Great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I place my order now? Espresso from Gordon, Chemex from Mike?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mega jealous


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

Not made it up there since The Attic openned (but need to!). I'm sure you'll have a great time Mike - Gordon is just the man to introduce you to some great craft beers too









-- Sent from my Palm Pre3 using Forums


----------



## Tryfan (Apr 11, 2012)

York's not too far away.

Couldn't make it this weekend because of family commitments, but now I know it's there I'll make the trip another day.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Was nice to meet you Mike. Love talking to professionals about coffee! Gordon is clearly the man in the know.

Sorry about the blurry pic.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

You too Mark. Really glad you could make it. Wish I could have chewed the cud with you a bit more







Great to put a face to the name.


----------

